
Advertising 2.0 does not exist - jamongkad
http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/003823.html
======
dpapathanasiou
Quoting no. 6: "So a lot of clients have been recently asking their ad
agencies, 'So what can you do for us in Web 2.0?' And the agencies have been
replying, 'Lots! Lots and lots and lots and lots!' Bullshit. Ad agencies have
so far been hopeless in this space."

An opportunity awaits.

~~~
jamongkad
How so? care to elaborate?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Ah, you need to join my YC founder's team first...

(Actually, I'm not applying to YC, but I am working on something in this
area.)

~~~
jamongkad
What's that?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Hey sorry I didn't notice your reply sooner (we need a reddit style "inbox" at
login).

That project is SeekSift.com.

~~~
jamongkad
Nah it's fine. And you're right we do need need a inbox to warn us if we have
a reply on our thread :-)

